# Sticky  Don't talk to the police



## Shipwreck

I think I posted this years ago. This is a great video to rewatch every few years - to remind yourself...

Everyone with a carry permit should watch this video (I used to have it as a sticky on the Texas Gun Forum that I used to run):


----------



## SouthernBoy

I have watched it several times, along with its companion video with the police officer. Very interesting and very good advice. I would also recomment "You & The Police" by Boston T. Party.


----------



## Shipwreck

SouthernBoy said:


> I have watched it several times, along with its companion video with the police officer. Very interesting and very good advice. I would also recomment "You & The Police" by Boston T. Party.


The police officer half is all in this 1 video now


----------



## Goldwing

Great video! Advice this good for free is always welcome. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## desertman

When I took a tactical handgun course they had lawyers there saying almost the exact same thing. "Keep your mouth shut as you may end up being your own worst enemy."


----------



## LostinTexas

Our County Judge taught my HL class and subsequent refreshers, till we didn't have to refresher any longer. I liked the refresher, but that is beside the point.
His advice as a prosecuting judge was to say nothing. Tell them you'll be happy to give them a statement as soon as your attorney shows up. Then shut up. Don't talk to police, around police, or anyone else, except medical personnel and keep it on subject if you need them.


----------



## tony pasley

When I taught classes i would tell the after calling 911 only say I was in fear for my life, I stopped the threat, I want to speak to a lawyer then shut up.


----------



## SouthernBoy

As much as we may wish it so, as many times we were told when we were little, the truth is police are not your friends. This is not to say they are bad people, not at all. It's just that when they are called to go to a shooting scene, they are going to be hyped up and looking for the bad guy(s). Don't give them any excuse to see you as one of the bad guys. Offer the minimum information then shut up and wait until you have had an opportunity to see an attorney. They may not like this but that's the way it is. You do NOT want to trip yourself up and say something foolish or stupid that could wind up putting you in prison for a long time.


----------



## Goldwing

I posted the video on the 1911 Forum three days ago and there are already seventy replies. I did remember to credit Shipwreck after two days (OOPS). They are a lively group I guess.


----------



## LostinTexas

SouthernBoy said:


> As much as we may wish it so, as many times we were told when we were little, the truth is police are not your friends. This is not to say they are bad people, not at all. It's just that when they are called to go to a shooting scene, they are going to be hyped up and looking for the bad guy(s). Don't give them any excuse to see you as one of the bad guys. Offer the minimum information then *shut up and wait until you have had an opportunity to see an attorney.* *They may not like this but that's the way it is*. You do NOT want to trip yourself up and say something foolish or stupid that could wind up putting you in prison for a long time.


This above all else. Give them a name and nothing else. Be prepared to take a ride with them, but you probably will in any case.
I don't know "every" police officer but know some very fine ones, and call most of them friend. All will tell you to not say a word if any time you may the subject of an investigation. Tell them you'll give a statement when you are represented and STFU. None would be offended at such action.
Any officer who was offended has no business being an officer and should be removed from duty. Their opinion, yes, mine goes right along with that, but their opinion, never the less.


----------



## SouthernBoy

LostinTexas said:


> This above all else. Give them a name and nothing else. Be prepared to take a ride with them, but you probably will in any case.
> I don't know "every" police officer but know some very fine ones, and call most of them friend. All will tell you to not say a word if any time you may the subject of an investigation. Tell them you'll give a statement when you are represented and STFU. None would be offended at such action.
> Any officer who was offended has no business being an officer and should be removed from duty. Their opinion, yes, mine goes right along with that, but their opinion, never the less.


I'd like to offer this. I would bet that probably almost always when police arrive at a self defense shooting scene, they know pretty darned soon what happened and who the good guy is. And they probably sympathize with the victim and want to see the proper thing done in his favor. They have families, too and know this could be anyone going through this. But they have superiors that may not look at this the same as they do, let alone the district attorney. And God forbid the injured or dead perp is a preferred minority. So there are a number of reasons that you should not spill your guts and talk until you're exhausted, any one of which could land you in prison.


----------



## tony pasley

Your mind is racing at 1,000 miles a minute but yor mouth only moves at 100 miles per hour, so what you think you are saying is nor what is coming out of your mouth and the more you say the more it will cost you in legal expenses


----------

